

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar: Welcome to the Finger-Wagging Olympics - jadence
http://time.com/79590/donald-sterling-kareem-abdul-jabbar-racism/

======
subdane
I'm such a big fan of his. He shows levity, humor, and makes sure to keep his
eye on the ball - systemic racism. He's also got great advice for youngsters
[http://www.esquire.com/blogs/news/kareem-how-to-become-a-
man](http://www.esquire.com/blogs/news/kareem-how-to-become-a-man)

------
jadence
The first part of Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's essay reminds me of Paul Graham's
"What You Can't Say"
([http://paulgraham.com/say.html](http://paulgraham.com/say.html)).

